
Software Development and the Sunk Cost Fallacy (2010) - cagataygurturk
http://www.skorks.com/2010/04/software-development-and-the-sunk-cost-fallacy/
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1318809](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1318809)

